# Flame Boss Pit Probe position



## jbnjr (Sep 28, 2016)

Hello,

I have an XL BGE and have just installed the Flame Boss 200. So far so good, I think.  I have connected the alligator clip pit temperature probe directly to a grill "rod" as instructed by the owners manual.  My question is does it go on the outer edge of the grill or as close to the center but leave a small 2" gap between the probe and the food?

Also, would a 40* temp difference between the BGE dome thermometer and the FB pit thermometer (close to the center & food) be a reasonable difference?  "Seems" a bit excessive so do not know which to believe or if I have reason to worry.

Also, why not connect the probe to the BGE dome thermometer probe?

Is there a way to calibrate either thermometer?

Final question (which may belong in Recipes???? section) is are temps in a recipe based on the grill temp or the dome temp since there appears to be a significant difference.

Thanks, John


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 28, 2016)

Manufacturer therms are rarely accurate. If you verify your probes are accurate, go by them. Recipe temps and the only important temp is Temp near the meat. The grate is where the food is cooking not in the dome. The edge of the grate is ok and close enough. We ain't making Polymers here that require precise measurement or temp control so when Hot Smoking don't sweat 10 to 15 degree swings one way or the other...JJ


----------



## jbnjr (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks.  This is basically what I thought but wasn't sure.  Best, John


----------



## flame boss (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi John,

Thank you for choosing Flame Boss. We suggest clipping the probe to the food grate over the plate setter so that it is measuring the same general area as your food. The space close to the edge, over the gap between the plate setter and the side of the grill, is typically hotter. As you have already noted, you should keep at least a 2" gap between the probe and the food as the food will absorb heat from the probe, especially early in the cook.

You can calibrate your Egg thermometer by turning the nut behind the dial. If you want to check the accuracy of your Flame Boss probes, test them in boiling water. If you find the off by more than 2˚F, contact us at [email protected] for a replacement probe.

Best, Michael


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 29, 2016)

Flame Boss said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Thank you for choosing Flame Boss. We suggest clipping the probe to the food grate over the plate setter so that it is measuring the same general area as your food. The space close to the edge, over the gap between the plate setter and the side of the grill, is typically hotter. As you have already noted, you should keep at least a 2" gap between the probe and the food as the food will absorb heat from the probe, especially early in the cook.
> 
> ...


Hey Michael,

Thanks for keeping an eye out for your customers on here.

Good customer service sells a lot of products!

Al


----------



## flame boss (Sep 29, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Hey Michael,
> 
> Thanks for keeping an eye out for your customers on here.
> 
> ...


Al, Thank you for the encouragement.

Best, Michael


----------



## ilmjetfuel (Dec 5, 2016)

Just a shot in the dark here... FLAME BOSS, any threads on the forum that you know of that specifically mate up the flame boss universal kit to the ok joes highland unit? I picked up the Highland and I am having heat transfer problems from the fire box to the cook chamber. I get consistent 500-600 degree readings in the firebox but I can not get to 200 in the cook chamber. The whole unit is sealed real well with all bbqsmokermods.com mods complete. The universal flame boss does not cover the fire box inlet completely. 

Best Regards, 

ILMJETFUEL


----------

